# تعالوا بسرعة تماف إيرينى هتكلمنا عن الصلاة العميقة ..!!



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*سلام ونعمه ..
**تعالوا بسرعة تماف إيرينى هتكلمنا عن **الصلاة العميقة **...*​*






أنا بحب تماف إيرينى قووووى
وقريت كتاب عجبنى خالص إسمه
تماف إيرينى 
فى المروج الرهبانية
القائدة والأم 

+ ولقيت إنها بتتكلم فى جزء منه عن الصلاة فحبيت أشاركم بالأجزاء دى وأنا لخصت شوية بحيث حذفت القصص
علشان الكلام يكون مركز أكثر عن الصلاة..

فتابعوا ...

بركة وشفاعة أمنا إيرينى تكون معنا أجمعين

**وأذكرونا فى صلواتكم
آمين*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*





+ الصلاة العميقة وبإنسحاق بتكون مصحوبة بالدموع .. دموع بتيجى لوحدها دون تغصب منى . وتكون الصلاة ذبيحة مقبولة أمام الله لما نصلى بإنسحاق ومانكنش مزعلين حد ولا حاقدين على حد ولا حد زعلان مننا .

والإنسان اللى فى عشرة مع ربنا , مايخافش ويبقى مطمئن .. إن جات له حرب فكر أو شك , ما يخافش ويقول ويقول أنا واثق إن ربنا مش حَ يسيبنى ويروح يتوسل لربنا , فالشياطين تخاف وتسيبه .. الشياطين بالرغم من إنهم أذكياء, إلا أنهم جبناء جداً من الإنسان اللى متسلح بالصلاة , لكن لما يلاقوه خايف يروحوا يتجبروا عليه ..

و الإنسان لما يكون متضايق ويحول المضايقة لصلاة ويكلم ربنا فى متاعبه ومضيقاته , ضرورى حَ يستريح .. و حَ يتعزى..


يتبع ...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*الصلاة هى مفتاح نفتح بها السماء ومش بس السماء ..*







*
*​ *الصلاة هى مفتاح نفتح بها السماء ومش بس السماء ..*​ *الصلاة لما تكون بإنسحاق وبإتضاع وبعمق وبدموع نوصل بها لقلب ربنا .. 
*
*
*
*زى ما بنقول الصلاة هى السلاح إللى بنغلب به حروب الشياطين ..*​ *
+ بالصلاة نقعد مع ربنا ونقوله له كل حروبنا ومشاكلنا وهمومنا , وهو يدواينا ويعزينا وناخد كل إللى إحنا عايزينه .. وهو يعطينا نعمة كبيرة , بها نجاهد ونحتمل ونعيش فرحانين على طول مهما كانت الحروب أو الضيقات أو التجارب , نقدر نحطمها ونعيش فى سلام وفرح وسعادة .. فياريت نتعلم إننا نصلى بعمق وإنسحاق ..*​ *
+ الصلاة تعلم الصلاة وكل ما نقعد مع ربنا , كل ما إحنا نقدر نسبحه ونمجده وهو يعلمنا إزاى نصلى , وإحنا كمسيحيين الصلاة هى سلاحنا الوحيد , يعنى بالصلاة نقدر بقوة ربنا ننتصر ..*​ *
+ وبعدين تكون الصلاة بلجاجة وسهر , ربنا علمنا حياة السهر كان يقضى الليل كله فى الصلاة .. طيب يارب ما إنت الصلاة , دا إنت رب الكون كله وبتصلى؟! *​ *إنت مش محتاج إنك تصلى , لكن علشان يعلمنا السهر فى الصلاة قال :*​ *" إسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا فى تجربة " (مت 26 : 41).*​ *
وفى الصلاة بلجاجة ضرب لنا مثل الأرملة وقاضى الظلم علشان نتعلم إننا ما نبطلش صلاة وما نيأسش , مش نصلى مرة وإتنين وتلاتة ونقول ما إحنا بنصلى وربنا مش سامع .. لأ .. ربنا سامع بس بيختار الوقت المناسب *​ *وبيشوف الصالح .*






*يتبع ...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*



*
*
*
*
*
*+ ولازم برضه الصلاة تبقى بحب ودالة .. تطلع من قلب الواحد زى الطفل الصغير لما يكلم أبوه .. شوفوا الطفل الصغير له دالة على أبوه ويقول له إللى فى قلبه وفى نفسه ..*​ ​ *+ وبرضه الصلاة تكون فى الخفاء وبتخشع :*​ ​ *" ... فمتى صليت فأدخل الى مخدعك وأغلق بابك وصل إلى أبيك الذى فى الخفاء . فأبوك الذى يرى فى الخفاء يجازيك علانية " (مت 6: 6)*​ ​ *دا علشان الصلاة ما يبقاش فيها غرور أو كبرياء وتضيع روح الصلاة .. وإوعوا وإحترسوا جداً من شيطان الكآبة والحزن والضيق والضجر والملل واليأس والتذمر , قاوموه بشدة ..*​ ​ *+ يتقــــــــــاوم إزااااااااااااااااااى ؟ ..*​ ​ *بالصــــــــــلاة ... بقوة ربنا نستطيع نعمل كل شئ ونتغلب على كل شئ , ولكن إحنا من غيره غلابة وضغاف ومساكين .. لو جانا فكر مش كويس ولا صح , نطرده على طول ..*​ ​ ​ *+ إزاى نطرد الأفكــــــــــار ؟؟؟*​ ​ *أصرخ لربنا وأقول له ياربى يسوع المسيح إرحمنى .. إرحمنى بمراحمك الغزيرة .. دا مراحمك كالأنهار الجارية تغسلنى وتطهرنى من الأفكار والتذمرات والعثرات .. وأقول له : " إلحقنى "*​ *حَ يلحقك على طول .. *​ ​ ​ ​ *يتبع ...*​


----------



## name-of=the=god (29 نوفمبر 2011)

اه كم هو حلو ومريح هذا الكلام احس وكاني اطير عندما سمعته بركتكي علينا يا امي ايريني


----------



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*  شكرا جدااا
بركه صلاتها مع الجميع
ربنا يباركك  *​ 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 نوفمبر 2011)

name-of=the=god قال:


> اه كم هو حلو ومريح هذا الكلام احس وكاني اطير عندما سمعته بركتكي علينا يا امي ايريني


آمين 
ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
وبركة امنا إيرينى تكون معاكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *  شكرا جدااا
> بركه صلاتها مع الجميع
> ربنا يباركك  *​
> ​


آمين 
ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة ولتقيمكم يا أستاذنا
وبركة امنا إيرينى تكون معاكم


----------

